# Tying a kayak down



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I finally got my kayak. It's a 9'6 foot Old Town Otter Super Sport. Dicks had a pretty good deal on it. They said if I don't like it, I can bring it back, so I said what the heck. 

After it is tied down to the roof of my Santa Fe, should I be able to move it at all? If I really use some pressure I can move it sideways a little. I'm not sure if I have it tight enough. Thanks for the help guys. I'm looking forward to taking it out this weekend.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I can move my kayak around when it is tied to the top of my Jeep. And, It has only flown off once in the last 4 years. I was going about 50 MPH on 83 at AEP. The kayak slid about 50 feet on the pavement, there are some NASTY scratches, but she still floats!

I think that you will have to use your best judgment when deciding if your tie-down is secure enough for travel. Maybe take it on a test run around the block?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Some movement is OK. I always stop every one in a while to check and tighten things up. You may also want to put some of the water noodles on the racks that can help get things tight and keep them from sliding around. Yakima also makes cradles that work well. Just a little pricey. Are you using rope? If so get some of the hookless straps and wrap them all the way around the top of the yac.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

put two lines off the bow and stern and tie them to the corners of your car. Mine never moved even at 70mph. Just keep them super tight, i had to pull hard to get them to hook under my car. If it's a little too loose then just tie a few small nots in the rop to take up a few inches of slack.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've been using those straps I bought at Dicks. They come in the package with those blocks. I gave it a test ride today and everything seemed fine. But I was only able to get up to about 45 mph. There was a little noise, but I assumed that was ok.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

I can not move my canoe or yak when it is tied down. IT does move a little when I get it up to speed. 

My canoe will go 85 mph, how about yours?


----------

